# Hobie Outback with side sonar installation



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

My outback is a 2010 model and I bought a 385ci (GPS/sonar) Hummingbird online in about 2011. It worked great for the first six months and then the sonar started only showed the bottom - I think it was banged by one of the kingfish that I caught and stowed in my hull.

After fluffing around with dry mounting the transducer with Vaseline and then Stickiflex. I then went down the process of buying a ball to bung mount with a swivel arm to mount the transducer. I couldn't buy a new transducer because the models are different in each country and Whitworths didn't know which transducer matched.

I eventually gave up and bought a new Hummingbird which I have mounted to my rudder. The side sonar feature doesn't work when the transducer is mounted internally. I can't wait to try out my new sonar with "down imaging" and "side imaging". The transducer is twice as large as my old one and it fits the same Navionics card 

If this transducer fails after 6mths, it will be the last Hummingbird I buy and I'll let you all know...

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Won't the sidescan be stuffed up when the rudder turns?


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Sam,
Maybe yes, but the alternatives are not great.... I can't get a read on the side scan if it is dry mounted internally. Can't mount through hull because of the live bait tank uses the two through hull holes. Previously, I have used to have a metal arm that was attached to the ball to bung mount. But this used to lift backwards with water pressure and was a liability when launching from the beach in waves because it can get caught in the sand.

I'll give the sounder mounted to my rudder a go today, but would welcome any alternative suggestions?!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

You will find every small movement of the rudder will make the side image hard to read. You need a straight, steady run to get a viewable image.

I mounted mine off the side. Nowadays you can get a RAM mount that is designed specifically for this.

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=38349


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

This is how I run my sounder on an outback, mind you I run an elite 5 HDI now but I liked this install that much that its done the same way.
The battery is in a dry bag clipped to the stern deck.
There are a heap of other benefits fitting them this way apart from the readings, I find the biggest bonus is you don't get any corrosion on terminals and is all completely removable in seconds.


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

,


----------



## buttcrack (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions guys, I might revert back to the old set up I had (pictured). The battery life was fine with the side sonar, I use a 12 volt and it has lasted the entire duration of my fishing trips 3+ hours. There was distortion when I turned, but otherwise not too bad.... However I'll change it anyway so it works perfectly.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

